# Who Promoting E-cigs



## TangoCharlie (29/5/14)

Check this out!!

http://www.bbc.com/news/health-27547420

A letter signed by more than 50 researchers and public health specialists is urging the World Health Organization (WHO) to "resist the urge to control and suppress e-cigarettes".

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## MurderDoll (29/5/14)

They were talking about this on the news earlier. Was on 5FM.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TangoCharlie (29/5/14)

Yeah, I picked up on the end of the news and googled
it when I got to work.


----------

